
Learn Biology without ever forgetting anything (university level, free) - erikgerrits
https://brainbrooder.com/
======
grawprog
The topics look like they give a good overview on Biology. I don't know how in
depth they all go but the few I looked at seemed kind of shallow. I wouldn't
expect to get a deep understanding of any of the topics from what I looked
through but it looks like a decent introduction to biology or a good refresher
for people who know these topics. I think it would probably be most useful as
a study aid for someone currently doing general biology at a college or
university.

~~~
erikgerrits
Hi grawprog, the lessons are taken from the free university textbook on
Biology by Openstax.
([https://openstax.org/details/books/biology](https://openstax.org/details/books/biology))

~~~
grawprog
I seen that. I took a look through the open biology textbook. After going
through it I still think the lessons don't go into enough detail. Most biology
lectures I eent to covered about an hour and a half to two hours worth of
material in each of those topics along with the textbook material.The lessons
are too small and don't get into enough detail to understand the concepts
enough to understand the later concepts. The early stuff won't be a problem
but as you start getting into the organic chemistry and cell cycle stuff the
lessons that come before aren't enough to teach you what you need to know to
understand it.

Like I said, it's a good overview. But I still see it as being more useful if
used alongside a proper course.

~~~
erikgerrits
It covers basically the same material as Campbell does, but I guess your point
would be the same for Campbell, namely that it should preferably be taken
together with a course, with with I fully agree. The OpenStax biology book is
in fact used by hundreds of universities alongside their courses.

The main point of Brain Brooder is that it helps you remember the concepts in
the book indefinitely, such that you won't have forgotten them a year or more
after your course in Biolgy, with or without guiding lectures.

